# What motor oil should u use?



## VR6_Jetta_GLI (Apr 7, 2010)

I just got an 03 gli 24v VR6 as a DD and I wanted to do an oil change but im not sure what the previous owner was using synthetic or conventional oil. I have heard in the past that you cant switch, not sure if its true or not but doesnt make sense to me. Also what weight oil do i use?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: What motor oil should u use? (VR6_Jetta_GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6_Jetta_GLI* »_ I wanted to do an oil change but im not sure what the previous owner was using synthetic or conventional oil. I have heard in the past that you cant switch

Complete BS and as for weight just look in your owners manual


----------



## VR6_Jetta_GLI (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: What motor oil should u use? (VR6_Jetta_GLI)*

I went with 0w-40 mobil 1 european spec


----------



## wav3form (Dec 7, 2008)

I just did a change in my 12V with Castrol Syntec 5w30 because they didn't have any 5w40. I'm going to switch to Rotella 5w40 synthetic my next change since I found out walmart carries it and it's CHEAP!


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (wav3form)*

Mobil1 5w30 synthetic


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: What motor oil should u use? (VR6_Jetta_GLI)*

As for weight go with what your owners manual states. Mobil 1 0W40 or Total 5W40 are both 502.00 oils.


----------

